# SLO GrandFondo OUCH!



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

When I found out my brother would not be able to make it to the Davis Foxy Fall Century I remembered I had seen an ad for SLO GF the following weekend. So I checked it out and determined that the pricetag for that ride is out of my reach. Can anyone point me towards a link of North and central CA century rides? Thanks.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/default.aspx


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

that SLO granfondo is also benefitting a pro-life organization

that may or may not be of interest, but it certainly changed my decision of weather I wanted to participate or not


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I didn't know for whom the funds were being raised but I did know it was too expensive for me! When you add in the hotel, gas, etc. it was too much. The main draw besides the ride,which I could drive down and do on my own, is the chance to ride with some Pro riders. Of course I would never see them again once the ride started!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

If you want cheap the Santa Cruz Randonneurs are having 200 K rides on July 24 and August 7. Both courses are beautiful--along the coast and in the Santa Cruz Mountains. (The first is more coast than mountains, and the second is more mountains than coast) Only $20, but you must be self-reliant. No one is going to make PBJ sandwiches for you.

http://www.santacruzrandonneurs.org/routes.html


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

robwh9 said:


> If you want cheap the Santa Cruz Randonneurs are having 200 K rides on July 24 and August 7. Both courses are beautiful--along the coast and in the Santa Cruz Mountains. (The first is more coast than mountains, and the second is more mountains than coast) Only $20, but you must be self-reliant. No one is going to make PBJ sandwiches for you.
> 
> http://www.santacruzrandonneurs.org/routes.html


Thanks for that link rob. I've a hunch that some medium randoneering would suit me.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow...that entry fee for the SLO Grand Fondo is too rich for my blood!

Besides...I've already registered for the Santa Barbara Century 100 miles down the road, also on Oct 23..

http://www.santabarbaracentury.org/

It's cheaper with more climbing.

http://www.santabarbaracentury.org/CenturyAltitudeProfile.htm


----------

